# Tell me more about my J.C. Higgins



## slacker (Feb 23, 2009)

Howdy folks! 

First post here. I love this site. What a wonderful asset! I hope you don't have some introduction thread that I am missing.

I have been in to bikes for the last few years, but vintage bikes are really where it is at for me. And The Cabe is really giving me the taste for earlier bikes. Currently I am working on a 30's Colson and a 20's Elgin. Both are basket cases. I probably won't restore them 100%. Rather I will do a resto-rod job on them.

I picked this up a few weeks back. Obviously, it's a J.C. Higgins. I'm guessing late 40's. I was wondering what more can you tell me? How original is it? What model? That sort of thing.

I'm also looking for some pictures for comparison. Either restored bikes or catalog shots. Thanks in advance!

-Perdo


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Feb 23, 2009)

What is odd is that your bicycle appears to be a combination of several different contracted manufacturers' components. Jc Higgins was the name of the line of sporting goods at Sears, Roebuck and CO. from sometime in the mid 1940's until 1964 or 1965 (-to that time for bicycles, anyway. The name went on for the strict sporting goods line for a little longer, I believe. It was eventually replaced by the Ted Williams name. Jc Higgins replaced the previous sporting goods line name at Sears; Elgin. This name had been instituted in the teens or earlier I believe).Throughout the lifetime of the JC Higgins name, several manufacturers for bicycles were used. The most common are Murray made; then there are Columbia and Monark made JC Higgins bicycles. Oddly enough, your bicycle appears to have Murray fenders, rear reflector, carrier, fender braces and chaingaurd, while the frame, fork/truss assembly and the chainring are very distinctly Columbia. Very unique bike. I can't tell from the photo whether or not the paint is original, that would help in deciding whether someone pieced it together... I think that's pretty unlikely, though. Good Luck!

Interesting factoid: The Jc Higgins name was in honor of John Higgins, a well regarded and long time employee of Sears at the time off name change (This was right around WW2. I think he had something to do with records, and that he had recently passed away at that point in time). The "C" in JC Higgins was an addition to make the name for the sporting good line sound "nicer"- John Higgins had no middle name, not even a middle initial.


----------



## slacker (Feb 23, 2009)

That is what I have been told so far. A mix of Murray and Columbia parts. Perhaps some crossover model between manufacturers?

Given the remote area in which I found this bike and what I know of its provenance, I rather doubt it was cobbled together. But who knows? The paint is more suspect. A somewhat drab paint scheme for the peroid, no?

Awaiting the next opinion...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 23, 2009)

probably all correct, as Sears had bikes built by both manufacturers to their specs. most likely early post war when things were in short supply. during this time you find all sorts of weird stuff. I'm not a Higgins expert but this is a neat looking bike with the black and red. I'd wash it carefully,and ride it as it is! looks very nice original.


----------

